# CHECK UR SPARK PLUGS 93-97



## altimaracer (Dec 14, 2005)

I was cleaning mine the other day, and come to find out the metal piece that screws off was about to come completly off this had happen to 3 out of four of them, not sure if it is a big problem but thought i throw some heads up


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

dude, search about it before you make a new post, i'm sure that this has been covered if it's a problem


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I think you should clarify what metal piece you may be talking about... if you're talking about the other end of the spark plug from the electrode its common to have some of them that can unscrew. If I were you I'd just tighten them up or buy OEM plugs to replace them. But I think "metal piece that unscrews" is a bit vague.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it sounds like hes talking about the crush washer. the crush washers are the reason you tighten the spark plugs all the way down by hand and then a 1/4 turn with a ratchet and socket. its to crush that washer and seal the plug.


----------

